# New car icon in Lyft passenger UI



## Tequila_K (Sep 1, 2015)

Interesting change to the Lyft passenger UI today, at least on Android. The generic front-facing vehicle silhouette has been replaced with a top-view icon with directional information. The top-view icon is a white car, and the Plus icon is a little bigger with a sunroof. 

When I requested a ride, the icon for the car coming to get me was red. I don't know if that's generic, or if it changes to match the color of the car that's coming to pick you up. I'll find out when I go pick my car up from the shop, unless my next Lyft is in a red car, too... (Update: it does change. Blue car on its way now.)

When Lyft put zombies on the map for Halloween, I was hoping it meant that there would be an enhancement to the icon. Nice to see it happen.

This is in Dallas - is it the same everywhere?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Same in chicago. Whoop dee doo


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I agree that the new car icon looks better. As for it being Dallas only, I don't think Lyft has nearly as much fragmentation in their app from market to market. I imagine it is largely the same everywhere with the exception of Lyftline (where available).


----------



## M_silicon_valley (May 13, 2015)

SF too. Now if they can fix the bug that took away LyftPlus indicator on pickups I can quit interrogating PAX.


----------



## Tequila_K (Sep 1, 2015)

M_silicon_valley said:


> SF too. Now if they can fix the bug that took away LyftPlus indicator on pickups I can quit interrogating PAX.


I suspect that's a "feature", not a bug.


----------



## M_silicon_valley (May 13, 2015)

Well, shoot, give back that as a feature then! Makes it impossible to decipher between Lyft and LyftPlus without asking PAX to show you their phone which starts off on a bad impression.


----------



## Tequila_K (Sep 1, 2015)

M_silicon_valley said:


> Well, shoot, give back that as a feature then! Makes it impossible to decipher between Lyft and LyftPlus without asking PAX to show you their phone which starts off on a bad impression.


I think it's kind of like how Uber drivers know exactly where the big surges are, but we get a "heat map" that provides little more than a general direction. It's a matter of managed expectations.

The Uber driver has incentive to chase the big $$, but the result is that the less profitable customers are left behind. The driver's expectation is "make mo money".

The Lyft driver has less information about which ride will be a big win, but the result is that all passengers receive good service. The driver's expectation is "take passengers from point A to point B".

Not knowing if your ride is a Plus makes sense in this context. It's just like heading for the pink square, but not knowing what the actual Prime Time bonus will be. Our expectation is for the base fare, and when we're done, we might get a happy surprise.

As much as that sounds like it sucks for drivers, it's better in the long term. Ask your Lyft passengers why they didn't call an Uber and you'll find out. Incentivizing drivers to take only the most profitable pax is bad for business.


----------



## M_silicon_valley (May 13, 2015)

Not sure you are getting my point. If I show up and a PAX has 5 or 6 people I need to know that they ordered LyftPlus and not just regular Lyft. this is to collect my correct fare as LyftPlus. Many PAX will say, 'sure, I ordered LyftPlus.' When the app USED to let me know whether or not that was actually the case. Now with this latest update all rides show up as regular Lyft and I have to ask the PAX to show me their phone with the text saying LyftPlus is on the way. not the best start to a ride and this extra validation was not required in the past when the app would actually display LyftPlus if it was a LyftPlus ride.


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

volksie said:


> Thank You! I thought I wasn't familiar enough with the App. I interrogated a family and I didn't know for sure until I saw the fare when I ended the ride. Not Cool!


So its true they took away the Lyft Plus indicator when the call comes in? I thought I noticed that stopped but it worked for awhile there. Well that sucks!


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

rickybobby said:


> So its true they took away the Lyft Plus indicator when the call comes in? I thought I noticed that stopped but it worked for awhile there. Well that sucks!


Yes and no, you guys are failing to recognize the other indicator that was always in the app and still is: color. Accept, Arrive, and Submit buttons are all color coded for type of service. Grey is Lyft, Blue is Plus, and Purple is Line.

The removal of service title at top of app was to accomodate the driver mode button being moved out of the menu and placed at top center for easy access.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Tequila_K said:


> Interesting change to the Lyft passenger UI today, at least on Android. The generic front-facing vehicle silhouette has been replaced with a top-view icon with directional information. The top-view icon is a white car, and the Plus icon is a little bigger with a sunroof.
> 
> When I requested a ride, the icon for the car coming to get me was red. I don't know if that's generic, or if it changes to match the color of the car that's coming to pick you up. I'll find out when I go pick my car up from the shop, unless my next Lyft is in a red car, too... (Update: it does change. Blue car on its way now.)
> 
> ...


 It also appears you can see the number of seats available in a Line request.


----------



## M_silicon_valley (May 13, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Yes and no, you guys are failing to recognize the other indicator that was always in the app and still is: color. Accept, Arrive, and Submit buttons are all color coded for type of service. Grey is Lyft, Blue is Plus, and Purple is Line.
> 
> The removal of service title at top of app was to accomodate the driver mode button being moved out of the menu and placed at top center for easy access.


thank you! that is good to know!


----------



## Tequila_K (Sep 1, 2015)

Some free publicity for Lyft, and a pic of all the car colors. Turns out Lyft Line has its own icon, too.

http://m.fastcompany.com/3053461/most-creative-people/why-lyfts-car-avatars-now-change-color


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Yes and no, you guys are failing to recognize the other indicator that was always in the app and still is: color. Accept, Arrive, and Submit buttons are all color coded for type of service. Grey is Lyft, Blue is Plus, and Purple is Line.
> 
> The removal of service title at top of app was to accomodate the driver mode button being moved out of the menu and placed at top center for easy access.


Thank you so much! I can't believe the crucial information Uber & especially Lyft withhold.


----------



## M_silicon_valley (May 13, 2015)

M_silicon_valley said:


> thank you! that is good to know!


So the color code is still not working on my app. All ride types show up with a grey bar.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

M_silicon_valley said:


> So the color code is still not working on my app. All ride types show up with a grey bar.


Are you going on pax's word or testing this yourself? If you're 100% certain the color code isn't displaying then maybe your app isn't the most current version? Check for updates in your app store.


----------



## M_silicon_valley (May 13, 2015)

I tested it and always check for updates. All bars are grey even on trips where PAX shows me text for lyftplus and fare matches. a 'lyft expert' also confirmed no differentiation since support was MIA.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Weird. I know for a fact mine shows it, drove all weekend. I'm on Android, any chance you're on Apple?


----------



## M_silicon_valley (May 13, 2015)

shoot that must be it! I'm on IOS.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Maybe. Still should be something they want fixed quickly. Emails are a pain, have you tried messaging their twitter @asklyft


----------



## M_silicon_valley (May 13, 2015)

wow, you have a lot of good suggestions! thx, I'll try that.


----------



## M_silicon_valley (May 13, 2015)

funny, they respond to their twitter within a couple hours while email support goes unacknowledged for weeks on end!


----------



## M_silicon_valley (May 13, 2015)

told me that feature is no longer avail BTW, I did ask about iOS so you must be lucky to still have it on Droid.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Yeah. I imagine their Twitter is handled by one or a couple corporate employees. Far as I know currently email support is handled by ICs who do it from home/mobile phone. They are in process of opening a new support center in Tennessee so hopefully that will be up and running soon and email support will be fast.


----------

